# Has Everyone Recieved Their Secret Santa Package?



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

The title speaks for itself.. This would be a cool spot for everyone to post their thank you's, since most secret santas will not reveal themselves!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks Doyle!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I received mine and posted my thanks... got my new Fuente hat sitting under the tree...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I have not. But I received a very intriguing PM from Santa today that said -- among other things -- the sleigh is on its way!

Thank you for the note Santa! :dr


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The elf strike has impeaded my SS.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thanks again Santa(monsoon)Clause...


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

my santa has said mine is on its way.
so it should be here in the next day or 2!
I did get my pipe santa thought


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

I got mine  Thanks Santa you made my year 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=639223&postcount=1

Oh BTW I was able to get a small tracking device on your sleigh as you passed over my Chimney

It would be best to keep one eye open after you get back to the north pole :gn

You never know when the Mr. Sexy Cooler is going to Strike you down :w


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Dux said:


> I got mine  Thanks Santa you made my year
> 
> Oh BTW I was able to get a small tracking device on your sleigh as you passed over my Chimney
> 
> ...


MUWHAHAAH Mr. Sexy Cooler........ He is one dangerous guy!! He has been known to use a giant thong he has turned into a slingshot to lob packages across the continent! People best bow down now to Mr. Sexy Cooler....


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> MUWHAHAAH Mr. Sexy Cooler........ He is one dangerous guy!! He has been known to use a giant thong he has turned into a slingshot to lob packages across the continent! People best bow down now to Mr. Sexy Cooler....


Yes By Night they call me *The Mighty Thong Tosser*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I got mine, Thanks Santa..who ever you are


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

I have not received my Secret Santa package yet. Santa contacted me around Dec 4th, but nothing since then. Could be a backlog with the mail though.....there's still time left. 
As I type this I get a Pm from Santa himself..... my package is on its way.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Dux said:


> Yes By Night they call me *The Mighty Thong Tosser*


You could team up with Horrorview the "Rainbow Warrior".


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> You could team up with Horrorview the "Rainbow Warrior".


And condom dude. That is a formidable team right there


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Got mine! Santa, you rock!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=52717


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

I got mine. A big thank you to my SS. Now, if I can only figure out who it is.....

i actually do know, and the payback will be pending


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

I got mine! Thanks, 68TriShield...damn!..I mean thanks, Santa!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Got mine. Thanks "Wild" Santa.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49744


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Marathon said:


> I got mine! Thanks, 68TriShield...damn!..I mean thanks, Santa!


Doh! Nigel as Santa is ironic.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks again, Santa!!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Vegas!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49649


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks again Snata!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I got mine!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=51097

Thanks again Santa!!!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Well mine just came. I will let these pictures do the talking.

Thank you Santa!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

I received my SS package, and have noted in a thread. I also see that my package out was received and had a thread posted!!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*If santa is running next election, he got my vote Amigo!*


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Santa Booker Rocks !!

Thanks Santa !


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Got mine, and Santa was very generous.


Nice job Santa. Gonna have one of your treats later tonight!!!!!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I've yet to hear from Santa. Maybe he's a last-minute shopper like me


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have a tracking number for mine. Hopefully it will make it here soon!!!


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

Nope. Santa didn't visit my house yet. No emails either. Maybe Santa is saving up so I can get 2x next year?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Got mine, thanks again BIG guy. RJT


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

When was the sign up for this? Hopefully I won't miss it next year :tg


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> When was the sign up for this? Hopefully I won't miss it next year :tg


:tpd: Course I haven't been very good this year anyway. :r I promise to be alot better in 2007. :sl :r


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i havent gotten mine either.. but i suppose that cuz i was bad this year.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> i havent gotten mine either.. but i suppose that cuz i was bad this year.


Probably guilt by association, Iggle Boy.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yep got my package from the North Pole yesterday 

TY TY Santa whoever you be 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=52993


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Got mine too!!! Thanks for all the goodies Santa!!! (The Kaluha too  )

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50824


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

got mine today!!!! But my wife got it before I did!!! 

She won't let me open it till Chrismas!!!!!:tg :bx 

Is this grounds for a Divorce?

WWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!!! I want my package!!!!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

got mine today


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> got mine today!!!! But my wife got it before I did!!!
> 
> She won't let me open it till Chrismas!!!!!:tg :bx
> 
> ...


Hmmm... cruelty I think can be considered grounds, depends on the judge, you get one who is a BOTL and not only will you get the divorce but everything she owes and probably alimony as well


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> got mine today!!!! But my wife got it before I did!!!
> 
> She won't let me open it till Chrismas!!!!!:tg :bx
> 
> ...


:rLMAO


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

Mine hasn't come yet but santa says its on its way so I'll be eager at the door on tuesday. Just glad he rembered me with me being a bum and not logging on for a month.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Ghetto Claus Terrorizes Heartland*

Dec 26, 12:44 PM EST 
COLUMBUS (AP)


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of packages are delayed with the holiday madness.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Received mine. Thanks Brandon!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Just noticed this thread ...


.... Yup .. I got mine, and some of it has been put to good use ! Thanks "Santa", ya jolly ol' elf from Michigan.

( I have my guesses, but that's all they are & I'm probably wrong ... sigh .... so, again .... Thanks Santa !!!! )


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> Received mine. Thanks Brandon!!!


----------



## E. Bunney (May 10, 2006)

If you haven't gotten a package from your Secret Santa, please send me a PM. Let me know if he has at least contacted you to say when the package will arrive. I have the master lists....

THX

E. Bunney


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i just got mine today....thanks secret santa, whoever you are!!!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> i just got mine today....thanks secret santa, whoever you are!!!


How bout some ****?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

"Chris Kringle" snuck a package into my mailbox today! All I can say is, "Thank you, sir!" Take a peek:



_'01 San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe X2
'04 Hoyo de Monterrey Coronation
'04 Montecristo Tubos
'06 Bolivar Colosales Exclusivo Alemania
'06 Cohiba Siglo I
'06 Partagas short
'06 San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe X2_


----------

